# Where's Mango? (Post your pics with Mango!)



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

Unlike Waldo, it's easy to find Mango!

Here's the thread to post your "Mango and You" photos!

I'll start:





Oh, be sure to identify where the pic was taken. This was in Chicago at the NAAFA convention.

Next!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 5, 2007)

View attachment 24220



Goofer & Mangoer in Central Park 08/02/07. The pic was taken in a downpour, which explains the glistening ...I swear to heck its not sweat!


----------



## toni (Aug 5, 2007)

*sigh* Unfortunately, all my ME & Mango pics are on other people's cameras. lol


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is my contribution! And these are just from July! 

View attachment phillybash2007 085 resized.jpg


View attachment phillybash2007 102 resize.jpg


View attachment phillybash2007 165 resize.jpg


View attachment phillybash2007 205 resize.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 5, 2007)

I will someday have a photo taken with Mango. *sigh*


Love the thread, SVS.


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Aug 5, 2007)

Alright, I guess I have to include an interesting photo to the bunch. What a popular mate. Mango 'round the world...NAAFA Chicago Convention July 2007. This photo was taken after the Nick's Fish Market dinner, while Mango was being assisted by me in the "digestive process". Recall foodie pic of what his dinner was. 

View attachment DSC01767_Resized.jpg


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

Bwahahahahahah! I just laughed so hard seeing this thread thattea shot out my nose!

He gets around, eh? Fair play!

And yes, I have one too!! (From BigbellySSBBW , Taken at London Biggies last weekend..)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2007)

These are great! So, come on...we need LOTS more pics here. Don't make me go chase you people down!

Here's one from St. Patrick's Day 2007 in NJ:

View attachment Copy of NJStPat1-group.jpg

NancyM, Me, Phil, Carla, Berna, NancyGirl, Jeepy, Kathie and MANGO.​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 8, 2007)

I have pictures of Mango..not necessarily with me in them..LOL I think it's because I missed a spot while rubbing him down with sunscreen and he got a small burn... I dunno though 

Driving from the Bellagio in Vegas last year
View attachment 24432


He's a happy boy with Jamey and Nancy
View attachment 24433


Waiting for a table at Tony Romas
View attachment 24434


Waiting to walk the red carpet
View attachment 24435


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 8, 2007)

Fucking Mango gets around!!! Atta Guy, Mango. I wish I could be like you!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

oooh this is fun! Ok, who else has met Mango and has photo evidence??


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay...I'll play:

Me and the Man(go), Vegas '06
View attachment 24667


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread makes me giggle soooo much. I cant help wondering if the man himself has seen this? If he has he's keeping very quiet 

Heres mine 

Tracey xx 

View attachment JayandTC.jpg


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 12, 2007)

*I should confess that I am jealous Esteemed MANGO... You are so lucky...*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 12, 2007)

At the Ben and Jerry's ice cream festival in London.






This is a hilarious thread. I think Mango is a man who gets around.


----------



## Emma (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL This thread is so ace. Shit that boy gets around!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah, it was from the bash this year, and yes, i look perplexed cause my camera was being sassy, ok ok, so i dont know how to use it yet, but here is the illustrious Mango....and oh yes, me...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 12, 2007)

He's like the Hugh Hefner of the BBW world. He gets to pose with all the hot ladies.


----------



## James (Aug 12, 2007)

damn I'm kinda jealous!...

cant even hate on the guy either cos I've met him too (and he's a top bloke!)


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 12, 2007)

pimpin' ain't easy


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm really liking this thread...and I secretly wish to have my photo taken with him, now...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 12, 2007)

Our Mango seems to have the same effect as this Mango. Now if only Aussie Mango did the same dance..... 

View attachment mango-chris_kattan.JPG


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Our Mango seems to have the same effect as this Mango. Now if only Aussie Mango did the same dance.....



and wore the same PANTS! ow OW!!! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Our Mango seems to have the same effect as this Mango. Now if only Aussie Mango did the same dance.....



I think he does. One of these days I'll get the vids up on You Tube.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm really liking this thread...and I secretly wish to have my photo taken with him, now...



I wished the same thing. Then it hit me. Make it so. Let's move this thread to another level. Design your own picture with Mango. (Mango - I hope you don't mind.)

(I did it using my little old MS paint.) See, this is what happens when you teach active minds how to use MS paint. 

View attachment mango3.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> and wore the same PANTS! ow OW!!! :wubu:



Now we cant forget the hat and gloves dear. It's all about the entire outfit.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Now we cant forget the hat and gloves dear. It's all about the entire outfit.



touche, sasha. that pink hat is _fierce_!  

i'm easy to please though. mango + gold pants + the dance = satisfaction.


----------



## James (Aug 12, 2007)

here's my contribution...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

OK this is spooky. Are we sure there's only ONE Mango???


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK this is spooky. Are we sure there's only ONE Mango???



hahahaha ... perhaps he has tour dates. i, however, could only dream to travel like that!

(especially considering the college loans that are about to show up on my doorstep!)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK this is spooky. Are we sure there's only ONE Mango???



Yeah, there has to be some kind of Mango clone army or something out there.


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2007)

With the lovely man himself...


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a terrible picture of me (stolen from James LOL) but it's the only way I can join this thread!!






Mike


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 12, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I wished the same thing. Then it hit me. Make it so. Let's move this thread to another level. Design your own picture with Mango. (Mango - I hope you don't mind.)........



Ahhhh yes, (funwithphotoshop)....

A lovely little pic of Mango with Rachael and I here in Sunny San Diego.  

Say Mango, when was it that you were here in San Diego? I seem to have forgotten.  

View attachment mangomania.jpg


----------



## dedhart (Aug 12, 2007)

Who is this Mango? I'm jealous!!


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Since my computer with all my pictures is down, a gracious friend offered to send me this so I could post it! :wubu: 

As soon as I get my pics off my old computer, I will post more.

This is from the St. Patty's weekend NJ minibash! 

View attachment NJStPat5-Mango-Smush.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2007)

Red said:


> With the lovely man himself...



From this moment on, I demand you post more pics of yourself, you foxy lady!


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2007)

now ain't that last one cute? there's one of me, but I'm not posting it here. No more pix of me any more. But I'm posting it in my mind, y'all. In my mind! 

i"m compiling these for my new yahoo group: VeryDirtyAustralians.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 14, 2007)

Vegas bash 2007  







Mango trying to show his serious side...


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 14, 2007)

From Vegas Bash 2007


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 14, 2007)

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> From Vegas Bash 2007



You really remind me a lot of Bettie Page in that pic. Gothtastic!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 14, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> pimpin' ain't easy



I keep saying that man!!! He's keeping that pimp hand strong!


----------



## GPL (Aug 15, 2007)

*GPL slaps himself in the face, because he didn't join Biggies a few weeks ago*   :blush: 
I'm so jealous of you guys, and especcially at Mango, because he is absolutely cool!! Next year I better spent ALL of my money on a trip to London And not only for Mango, lol.

GPL.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay... My turn to play now!  

There are oh so many more, with oh so many people.... but I may or may not be at liberty to share.
 

View attachment phillybash2007018.jpg


View attachment MangoJeep.jpg


View attachment 198114185222331960002013246119483.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

Gee I wonder if I have any.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

and another


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

and one more for good measure


----------



## love dubh (Aug 15, 2007)

What does this man do for a living?!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

I think he is in tee shirt sales.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tee shirt sales? I've heard that women pay him vast sums of money for comfortable seating arrangements... 

View attachment Squash.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2007)

NOt this women!



babyjeep21 said:


> Tee shirt sales? I've heard that women pay him vast sums of money for comfortable seating arrangements...


----------



## SummerG (Aug 16, 2007)

1st pic- sharleen, mango, and me @ naafa '06(boston), 2nd pic mango & me @ naafa '07(chicago)


----------



## mango (Aug 16, 2007)

*OK..

I had heard about this thread while I was in Vegas last week... but I hadn't realised it had grown to an epic 3 pages long!!  

I will be repping everyone who contributes to this thread and :hugs: to SVS for starting it up.  My rep-o-meter has maxed out for the day so it may take me afew days to get through it.

I have just returned home from a 6 week long journey 'WORLD BOOTY TOUR 2007'. It was a great trip. And now that I've returned home, to the shire, it means that I'm now beginning to commence planning for my next trip...

On the holiday just completed, my intentions were uncovered early, when on a chance meeting in Philadelphia with Jes, I was revealed as the 'international pimp daddy'.

I plead innocence to that charge... but if meeting and taking a happy snap with every gal and guy from Dims I meet is wrong.. then please don't let me be right!  

I receive PM's from fat chicks who enjoyed meeting me and funnily enough also from married or taken FA's who live vicariously through me...and for that I am grateful.

Well... I'm starting to get a little emotional now...and I'm beginning to feel a little verklempt (should I give you a topic to discuss?).

To everybody I have met and will meet I say - thanks for the mammaries and all the breast.  

I salute you!

cheers,

mango

*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 16, 2007)

mango said:


> *
> To everybody I have met and will meet I say - thanks for the mammaries and all the breast.  *




LOL.... Why am I not surprised?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2007)

mango said:


> *OK..
> 
> I had heard about this thread while I was in Vegas last week... but I hadn't realised it had grown to an epic 3 pages long!! * (*snip*)



Our guest of honor!! C'mere, let us take your pic! hehe


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2007)

Jay,
one word - LEGEND!
Tracey xx


----------



## GPL (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like this thread 

GPL.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 16, 2007)

Jay,
You are the international man of mammaries, a legend, my hero! Telling from the pics, you are obviously a fun and wonderful person, you can see it on the faces of people around you.

living_vicariously_man_stan

P.S. Always keep us abreast of your exploits...


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2007)

mango said:


> *OK..
> 
> I had heard about this thread while I was in Vegas last week... but I hadn't realised it had grown to an epic 3 pages long!!
> 
> ...



How 'bout a pix of Mango with Mango?

(See what happens when little fingers and giant (?) brains have too much free time?) And we can't go outdoors because IT'S TOO DAMN HOT!!!!!!


Moore 

View attachment mango11.JPG


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 16, 2007)

moore2me said:


> How 'bout a pix of Mango with Mango?
> 
> (See what happens when little fingers and giant (?) brains have too much free time?) And we can't go outdoors because IT'S TOO DAMN HOT!!!!!!
> 
> ...




I'm wondering how many ladies are looking at that Mango x 2 photo and thinking, "Now that's a sandwhich I want to be in the middle of!" :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are more .. Jeeze i didnt realize I had so many.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2007)

here is casual


----------



## swordchick (Aug 16, 2007)

I have no photos of Mango and I. Damn!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow.... I'm missing out on this Mango fest....  

I want a picture with Mango too!! *stomping foot*

Mango, come to Ohio on the next tour!


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 16, 2007)

Mango lookalikes






Daniel Hunt of Ladytron





Mario Diaz of Dirty Sanchez

And that's all I have. LOL


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah....and after Ohio swing up to Michigan. Everyone needs a little Mango in their life I think.


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2007)

I can see it now... Mangostock 2007! 

I'd go. Jus' saying.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mango, come to Ohio on the next tour!



i grrrrreatly second this idea!


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2007)

mango said:


> *
> On the holiday just completed, my intentions were uncovered early, when on a chance meeting in Philadelphia with Jes, I was revealed as the 'international pimp daddy'.
> 
> 
> *



IPD, I thank you for the special shout out. I am, indeed, convinced that you don't have a normal job like the rest of us saps, but that you are a pimp of the international variety, talent scouting and turning us out by the dozens. Smushygirl added the 'Daddy' to the International Pimp that is the moniker I gave you, making it complete. May you pimp in good health forever.


----------



## mybluice (Aug 17, 2007)

Mango & me Vegas 2006 

View attachment DSC00763_Resized.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's mine from this past weekend. Blurry, or rather, v. artistic! I photoshopped out the water stains on my bosom; I cannot lie. Couldn't look at one more photo with me wearing dinner.

I dunno, I think of Mangers as a hybrid of an IPD, Zelig and a hummingbird, with an Aussie accent .


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 17, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I have no photos of Mango and I. Damn!



Yes you do!!!!! 

View attachment swordchickmango.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 17, 2007)

...And so do I!!! 

View attachment mango2.jpg


View attachment mango1.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 17, 2007)

ok like i'm not even going to lie. the top picture in Katie's post. Mango looks so hot. I'd hit it. just sayin.


----------



## swordchick (Aug 18, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Yes you do!!!!!


 
Thank you, girl!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 18, 2007)

Ooh and thanks to SocialbFly for tha pic!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Aug 18, 2007)

Jay will forever be my PIMP. I will see you all next year at the annual International Booty Fest, hosted by the one and only Mango the International Pimp..... :smitten: 

View attachment VB9.jpg


----------



## virgolicious (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm new to this site, so it is so cool to contribute to a thread. I tried to take credit for coining the "International Pimp", but Mango corrected me and once I saw this thread I realized he has a long and illustrious career. Maybe Nike can start a campaign "I wanna be like Mango"?

View attachment mango..jpg



Btw Mango, old school film still works but I bet there would have been less flash and better coloring on a digital.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 18, 2007)

Did you know Mango makes house calls?


----------



## QtPatooti (Aug 18, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Here are more .. Jeeze i didnt realize I had so many.



Ok ok Berna! we get your point!  lol


I may be one of a few that met Mango and didnt get a pic with him!! Do I get something for that? lol


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 19, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> ok like i'm not even going to lie. the top picture in Katie's post. Mango looks so hot. I'd hit it. just sayin.



I hate to be the one to tell you this - but he looks even better in person... 
Tracey xx


----------



## Red (Aug 19, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> From this moment on, I demand you post more pics of yourself, you foxy lady!



Awww thank you sweetie! x


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 19, 2007)

My contribution! The boy sure does get around! LOL! 

View attachment Me and Mango.JPG


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 19, 2007)

Mango and I at the formal during the 2007 Vegas Bash


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok...I can't be left out!

View attachment 25226

View attachment 25228

View attachment 25231


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 20, 2007)

Me too!

I love Mango. :kiss2: 

View attachment katmango.jpg


View attachment JayNKat.jpg


View attachment phillybash2007124.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

Vegas Bash 07 Formal 

View attachment vegas bash 07 103.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ilove the linen suit with the pink linen shirt. So hot!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 22, 2007)

No, seriously, what's his job? I have to know, so I can switch my major post-haste and become a suave, jetsettin' mofo. 

And where did he find that sense of styyyyyyyle?


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2007)

*Everyone,

Thanks for all the new pictures. 

I should have repped everyone that posted a pic in this thread by now. 

Let's keep em rolling in.... hehe*




love dubh said:


> No, seriously, what's his job? I have to know, so I can switch my major post-haste and become a suave, jetsettin' mofo.
> 
> And where did he find that sense of styyyyyyyle?



*Unfortunately my dubhy one, you missed your chance on us meeting up and me imparting to you a slice of pimpocity.  


The style is inherent but it took years to perfect and time to finesse.
 *


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2007)

QtPatooti said:


> I may be one of a few that met Mango and didnt get a pic with him!! Do I get something for that? lol



Yeah, a kick in the ass!


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> Vegas Bash 07 Formal



it's like the fat prom!

Spotlight Dance


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 23, 2007)

mango said:


> *Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all the new pictures.
> 
> I should have repped everyone that posted a pic in this thread by now....*




Should have...but didn't


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 3, 2008)

i've been elected by a fantastic group of chat members to brush this thread off ... for it has been months in hiding, when it should be shining on the forefronts of this very board!

... okay fuck it, i'm brushing this off in hopes that we can convince mango to get over here for the jersey bash. *in a taunting voice* seeeee all these peeeeectures, mango? don't you want to hang out with a whole buncha dimmers agaaaain? come to jerseeeeey! all the people! all the smiling faces! c'mon, ya gotta go back, jack, and do it again. 

oh, and canada's apparently never seen a pic of the mang. is that seriously possible? :blink:


this response contained excessive amounts of exclamation points. -CC


----------



## AussieGuy (Mar 8, 2008)

Mango mate.....you're a celebrity!

I have only just seen this thread and have been p*ssing myself laughing at it.....I'm not sure if it the fact that you've got a photo with everyone on Dims or the fact that you own a Miami Vice white suit!

Either way mate get back over for the Jersey bash and remember there is a new visa type for Aussies in the USA now. The E-3......so you can get work no problems.

Cheers big ears
Jamie (AussieGuy)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's another one for Swordchick, Superodalisque and a little Johnny thrown in for good measure.







And here's Mango and me, he's always so supportive.




So you coming to Jersey Mango?


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!

i met mango, when ashley, out.of.habit, and myself went to new york this past week!

SO EXCITED.

if it is ginormous, i apologize.


----------



## Risible (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally - I got to meet Mango! This is Mango in Los Angeles, staying at our home, and on the day of his b-day pool party.





​


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh yeah... we got some Mango action here too!

Missaf & Mango





Stan & Mango with Biodieselman at a safe distance watching out for trouble...





Sandie & Mango





SocialbFly & Mango





Mtmaiden, Mango & Missaf


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here's another one for Swordchick, Superodalisque and a little Johnny thrown in for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um, Lilly, be honest, you liked sitting on my lap better though didnt you, come on, lol, confess....lol. (hey, i can dream!)


----------

